# Don't even bother...



## Elvis (Sep 23, 2009)

...clicking on this post.
I'm just seeing how my sig turned out.



Elvis


----------



## Elvis (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, that'll do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2009)

I clicked.....now what??


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I clicked.....now what??


Hah!

It was a trap...now you have to buy everyone a round!


----------



## Elvis (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL!
I like the way you think, GrauGeist.

PARTY AT LUCKY 13'S HOUSE!
HE'S BUYIN' ALL THE KEGS!!!





Elvis


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool, but too large. It shouldn't be wider then 200px and yours is 287px.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

Aw sh!t...I clicked too....OH !!!..Lucky is Buying..not a waste of time then!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2009)

I also heard Lucky is providing the strippers, ah, look, theres one in his avatar


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just one from the team!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll take root beer, please?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2009)

I waited until I knew Jan would fall for the first round!! Root beer? Sounds like something you'd get from a Health Food Shop, so it can't be good for you!! Anything consumed from those establishments leads to one driving a Citroen 2CV with sofa cushions on the rear seat, wearing a check shirt, eating carrots and hugging trees.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Here you are Terry. It is loaded with sugar, keeps me up when I'm on the forum or doing my model (at night)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

It's the work of Satan! Can't be good for you, get rid of it......!
PS, what is it anyway?? I've heard of it, but don't actually know what it is!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

How to Make Root Beer: 8 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow

That's how you make it. 

All I know it has some 64 MG of sugar.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Here you are Terry. It is loaded with sugar, keeps me up when I'm on the forum *or doing my model *(at night)



Do explain.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

That's just wrong, Lucky!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2009)

Way wrong.... 

Implying that our resident youngster here on the forum is dippin his wick into the cockpit for pure sexua......

Wait a minute, why DO they call it the cockpit???

Harrison???


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Airframes said:


> It's the work of Satan! Can't be good for you, get rid of it......!
> PS, what is it anyway?? I've heard of it, but don't actually know what it is!!



Next time your in Ipswich pop into the YMCA, they used to have it on tap (The YM was the haunt for the US Armed Forces in the region) and the army lived on Root Beer.




B-17engineer said:


> Here you are Terry. It is loaded with sugar, keeps me up when I'm on the forum or doing my model (at night)



It's a great drink H, I love it.
::


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2009)

Root Beer is also called Sarsaparilla Terry....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Too good to let it pass fellas....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Too good to let it pass fellas....



 Agreed...I'm just jealous that you posted it before me!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Wait a minute, why DO they call it the cockpit???
> 
> Harrison???




Maybe someone trying to say that pilots are pricks? (notable exceptions being all pilots smart enough to post on ww2aircraft.net, of course)


----------



## Elvis (Sep 25, 2009)

RabidAlien,

Becareful with your siggy pic. Imalko may give you a tongue lashing, due to its size (and we can't have that!) 


...and hey, Root bear sounds good to me!
Anyone got any Stewart's on tap?



Elvis


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah....problem is, every time I think about reducing the size of it, I'm at work and nowhere near the software I need to do it with. I get home and the thought slips my mind.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Do explain.....



Oh Jeez. That was terrible wording. But how do you even think of that!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Way wrong....
> 
> Implying that our resident youngster here on the forum is dippin his wick into the cockpit for pure sexua......
> 
> ...



My friends know I like airplanes and I always get that.. "What's your favorite part of the plane, oh I know, the cockpit."


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I _wonder _why, Jan...*s_norts, then laughs_*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Jan might have been a bit off line there.....but funny how we all immediately thought the same thing.......!
Ah, it's that stuff is it Dan? Thanks, now I know! I quite like that actually, although it'll never replace a decent Bitter or Guinness of course....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Root Beer is also called Sarsaparilla Terry....





Airframes said:


> Jan might have been a bit off line there.....but funny how we all immediately thought the same thing.......!
> Ah, it's that stuff is it Dan? Thanks, now I know! I quite like that actually, although it'll never replace a decent Bitter or Guinness of course....



I had the same recollection about 3:00am this morning


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Here you are Terry. It is loaded with sugar, keeps me up when I'm on the forum *or doing my model *(at night)





Lucky13 said:


> Do explain.....





Lucky13 said:


> Too good to let it pass fellas....





RabidAlien said:


> Agreed...I'm just jealous that you posted it before me!



You'll get your turn mate.....



B-17engineer said:


> Oh Jeez. That was terrible wording. But how do you even think of that!



Eeerrmmmmm.....*cough...cough...cough*



BikerBabe said:


> I _wonder _why, Jan...*s_norts, then laughs_*



Again....eeerrmmmmm.....*cough...cough...cough*

Alright, alright, nothing to see here, move along...!


----------



## German Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Beer!


----------

